# Picture of yourself



## Slamatic (Mar 2, 2009)

Before:






After 4 day's ago:


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2009)

How do I look?


----------



## toast (Mar 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> How do I look?



A little blue.


----------



## Slamatic (Mar 2, 2009)

haha wowzer's..


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2009)

toast said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > How do I look?
> ...



A little embarrassed showing myself to everyone.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 2, 2009)

lemme guess...a little green? XD


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> lemme guess...a little green? XD



No.

Happy and perky. I hate happy and perky.

(someone tell me where this is from).


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

before *what* ?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2009)

So is anyone else posting their real image here? Let me be the first:



I've calmed down a little bit, so I'm no longer blushing. Good right?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm actually going to post a picture 





Taken with my phone on 1/1/09. I wasn't smiling because I was tired. 
Also a little fun fact: If you look at my hair, you can see a strand of gray hair. I must be getting old... XD


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 2, 2009)

meh, why not?
Here's me at the Canadian Cubing Classics last April. I think the OLL was l'U'2LUL'U'LUL'Ul


----------



## toast (Mar 2, 2009)

Me:


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

* I don't know how to make this smaller, so now you all see the scary big version.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 2, 2009)

This one is way too epic, but who cares?


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2009)

Dene doesn't have an image


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene doesn't have an image


Are you telling me that that woman on the left, below Dene/Member isn't a picture of you? Or are you saying you are a vampire?

And to the first poster: Before and after what?


----------



## Crossed (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## elimescube (Mar 2, 2009)

That's me on the far left (13 years ago).


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 2, 2009)

A pic on me and one of my paintings:








www.artist.nu


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 3, 2009)

wow
That painting's amazing!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't have many pictures of me...I will try to get one after my haircut tomorrow (I hope tomorrow).

Old photo:






I have my don't-make-me-kill-you look on  My hair was all fwooshy at the time 

Small but more current picture from Stanford:


----------



## Odin (Mar 3, 2009)

I’ll edit this post with a picture of me later.

@Emerson: your hair doesn’t look bad.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 3, 2009)

On vacation last summer.







Halloween this year. Note the underwear.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 3, 2009)

People say Bob and I look like twins. Personally I don't see it.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> People say Bob and I look like twins. Personally I don't see it.
> 
> View attachment 240




Nah, not at all.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 3, 2009)

this is me.


----------



## Bob (Mar 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> People say Bob and I look like twins. Personally I don't see it.
> 
> View attachment 240



You called the image scarybob? :\


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bob said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > People say Bob and I look like twins. Personally I don't see it.
> ...



look into the eyes... haha


----------



## Spyyder (Mar 3, 2009)

like a year and a half ago. In the process of growing a full beard. B)


----------

